
Evaluating the privacy properties of telephone metadata - r721
http://www.pnas.org/content/113/20/5536.full
======
r721
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11714068](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11714068)

------
nxzero
Privacy should be measured not by source and method of data, but by the data's
ability to indentify and profile the parties.

